# Gag du serveur occupé



## Locke (8 Septembre 2014)

Depuis une dizaine de minutes, si je regarde rapidement des messages, j'ai droit a ça...





...et là, bingo, il faut que je m'y reprenne plusieurs fois pour la validation.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2014)

gag particulierement rigolo quand on vient de taper une réponse -parfois longue- et que tout ca disparait

le tout avec une quantité de visiteurs tout à fait non exceptionnelle
( le serveur doit certainement être occupé à servir des cafés en salon privé en dehors des heures d'affluence pour se faire un peu de fric )


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2014)

il suffit de revenir sur la page précédente et ton message est toujours là si tu utilises un navigateur moderne


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2014)

Faux
est ce que ff32.0  est consideré comme moderne?


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2014)

non 
par contre, Chrom(ium) le fait, tout le temps 
Et Safari aussi&#8230; par moments !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2014)

Je reprends sur ce fil qui est bien loin dêtre résolu.

Hé ! MacG. Jamais vu autant de problèmes de connexion depuis huit ans. 

Cest quoi ce serveur qui ne semble pas tenir 6000 connexions ? 

Je ne veux pas faire une attaque DDOS mais répondre à un sujet. 

Au travail ! 

Pendre ladministrateur par les pieds au dessus de la baie fumante sil le faut (et faire une photo).


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pendre ladministrateur par les pieds au dessus de la baie fumante sil le faut (et faire une photo).


remarque y a un business à lancer
de l'admi fumé ca peut se vendre très cher dans des épiceries fines


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2014)

Et oui, j'ai même eu carrément droit à une page blanche pendant un petit moment. Je ne sais pas qui fait joujou dans la partie admin, mais bon, ça fait beaucoup dans une journée.


----------



## Toximityx (17 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quelques problèmes mais nous enquêtons avec le prestataire. 

Nous allons faire le maximum pour que cette situation ne se reproduise plus à l'avenir.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2014)

Si cela peut aider, j&#8217;ai remarqué que ça se produisait aux alentour de midi et de 18 heures.


----------



## Toximityx (18 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si cela peut aider, jai remarqué que ça se produisait aux alentour de midi et de 18 heures.



Pendant la pause repas et le retour du boulot, ça va alors ça ne vient pas sur le site pendant le boulot


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2014)

Ça vient de le refaire. A exactement 17h45.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça vient de le refaire. A exactement 17h45.


et avec a peu près seulement  5800 - 6000 connexions...

(loin du record affiché de 30 mille et quelques)


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2014)

Oui


----------



## Toximityx (25 Septembre 2014)

On a du mal ce soir, désolé.. nous y travaillons.


----------

